# Fadenkreuz!



## Raggy (22. Mai 2004)

Weiß Jemand Von Euch Wie Man Ein Realistisches Fadenkreuz Machen Kann


----------



## kokon (22. Mai 2004)

Unter dem Textwerkzeug kannst du "Eigene-Form-Werkzeug" wählen,
da ist ein Fadenkreuz dabei.
es grüsst Kokon


----------



## Raggy (22. Mai 2004)

Dankeschön!


----------



## user_chris (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

hab hier noch die 6.0 gibt es da ne möglichkeit den dort ist kein werkzeug dafür da....

chris


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Dezember 2004)

Bist du dir da ganz sicher?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Dezember 2004)

Ein Fadenkreuz in PS 6.0 zu machen ist eigentlich eine Schnelle Sache von einem Kreis und zwei gekreuztem Linien - aber, wenn du dir das nicht zutraust, lade dir die Shareversion von PicPress, dort ist ein Filter dabei, der sofort per Knopfdruck Fadenkreuze auf x-beliebige Bilder legt!


----------



## holzoepfael (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich wüsste da nicht, wo das Problem liegt, das von Hand zu machen. Ich bin ein Newbie und hab das hier in rasch 2 Minuten gemacht:
(Natürlich kann man das noch einiges schöner machen, wenn man sich ein bisschen mehr Zeit nimmt.)


----------



## user_chris (6. Dezember 2004)

hmm ist natürlich nicht das probem zu machen dachte nur evt.

gibt es im 6er auch das "eigene form werkzeug" geht doch schneller dann  

ist aber nicht dabei - nur andere - dann wohl doch etwas handarbeit...

chris


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Dezember 2004)

Wenn mir meine Hand nicht so lieb wäre, würde ich sie ja dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es das Eigene-Form-Werkzeug schon in der 6er Version gab


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. Dezember 2004)

Das "Eigene Form" Werkzeug gibt es defenitiv, aber soweit ich sehen kann ( 6.X Besitzer ) ist kein Fadenkreuz dabei nur ähnliche Formen.


----------



## user_chris (6. Dezember 2004)

natürlich gibt es dieses werkzeug auch im 6er - hab ich doch nie bestritten  

nur eben ohne dem fadenkreuz na ja wollt jetzt eh mal updaten dann hat sich das erledigt..

chris


----------

